# Solved: Extremely choppy DVD playback



## Jits (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've just joned the TSG.

I have a very choppy DVD playback on my desktop. It used to work fine earlier. wonder whats gone wrong.

This is a problem on all the players.

I have activated DMA mode for the IDE channels, but no change in the performance.

system info

AMD x2 5200
780G gigabyte chipset board
2gb ram
ATI HD3450 graphics card
samsung DVD RW
320GB hdd

Hope someone can help me with this.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Jits said:


> This is a problem on all the players.


Welcome to TSG!

Have you tried VLC?
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Jits (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, in fact i always use VLC for DVDs... i have tried many other players but to no avail....


----------



## Jits (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got it solved.....it was infact the DMA issue in the IDE channel. 

I had only checked the mode in the secondary IDE channel. ON checking the BIOS, i found that my DVD drive is installed in the primary IDE channel....for which I was unable to change to DMA mode( i guess an XP issue)

I simply unistalled the IDE channel and on restart it came back to the DMA mode and the DVDs are playin super smooth once again...

Thanks anyways Rootbear.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Two suggestions, mark this thread as solved and change your experience level to more accurately reflect your level. References to BIOS settings and DMA and IDE channels means you're at least one level higher, maybe more.


----------

